# Kitchen equipment?



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

In a restaurant, would the water heater be considered kitchen equipment? I am trying to figure out the required amps and it just does not seem right.

I have :

2- 35kw ranges
1-15kw booster heater
1- 20kw water heater
1- 6kw dishwasher
10 heavy-duty lampholders
65- duplex receptacles
20 kw parking lot lighting
4-5kw ac units 208v three phase
20 kw electric heat

I came up with a demand of 556amps. This is a question for school so i don"t want someone to give me the answer just want to see if im close.

It is a 208/120v three phase service


----------



## Flash (Apr 29, 2009)

*Kitchen Equipment*

The water heater has to be considered but you shouldn't need to add both the heat and AC (just the larger of the two). Lampholders have to be figured at the max they are rated. My figure is about 15% below yours.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

IMHO- The water heater is not kitchen equipment, but a booster heater for the dishwasher would be.


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for all who replied, yes i did not add the booster heater to kitchen equipment so that may have been my mistake. Correct answer was 507 amps. I appreciate everyone's time with this question.


----------

